# Graphic Garden VIP Night - Chermside 18th August



## Jade M (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello there - just thought i'd let you know that there is a chance to squeeze a couple of you in for the Graphic Garden VIP night at the Chermside (Brisbane) counter tomorrow (Tues 18th August).

It starts at 6pm and will feature the Ltd Edition brush sets and shadow palettes a week before they go on sale to the general public.

If you are interested in coming along, phone the counter on 3632 5132 to RSVP. There is a $60 booking fee, which is redeemable on your MAC purchases on the night.

I know some of you are already booked in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love, Jade.


----------

